# Music to Listen to While Gaming



## Inunah (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, basically, just post a link to a public Youtube playlist, and have a list of what songs are in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I'll start off with a bunch of my playlists....

Minecraft Playlist
Shadow of the Colossus Playlist
Donkey Kong Country 2: Serious Monkey Business Playlist
ICO Playlist
K.K. Slider Playlist
Daigasso! Playlist
Orchestral Playlist
Joe Hisaishi Piano Arrangements Playlist
Mario Paint Playlist



Spoiler: Minecraft Songs



Minecraft: The Song
Minecraft: Ballad of the Creeper
Minecraft: Skeletons
Minecraft: Spiders
Minecraft: Dumb Mobs
Minecraft: Slimes
Minecraft: Diamonds
Minecraft: Zombies
Minecraft: Your Story
Minecraft: Redstone
Minecraft: See you in Minecraft Hell
Minecraft: Ghosts
Minecraft: Pigmen AKA the Story of the Nether
Minecraft: The Song (Metal Edition)
Track 13
Cat
calm1.ogg
calm2.ogg
calm3.ogg
piano1.ogg
piano2.ogg
piano3.ogg (Old Version)
piano3.ogg (New Version)
hal1.ogg
hal2.ogg
hal3.ogg
hal4.ogg
nuance1.ogg
nuance2.ogg





Spoiler: Shadow of the Colossus Songs



Intros and Sequences
Prologue ~To the Ancient Land~
Prohibited Art
Commandment
Black Blood
Resurrection
Sign of the Colossus
Grotesque Figures ~Battle with the Colossus~
The Opened Way ~Battle with the Colossus~
The End of the Battle
A Violent Encounter ~Battle with the Colossus~
Revived Power ~Battle with the Colossus~
Silence ~Battle with the Colossus~
In Awe of the Power ~Battle with the Colossus~
The Farthest Land
Creeping Shadow ~Battle with the Colossus~
A Messenger from Behind ~Battle with the Colossus~
Counterattack ~Battle with the Colossus~
Sky Burial
Liberated Guardian ~Battle with the Colossus~
A Despair-Filled Farewell ~Battle with the Colossus~
Prayer
Swift Horse
Gatekeeper of the Castle Ruins ~Battle with the Colossus~
Demise of the Ritual ~Battle with the Colossus~
Epilogue ~Those who Remain~
Hope
The Sunlit Earth
Memories
Anger
The Final Battle
The Farthest Land (Reprise)





Spoiler



[titleonkey Kong Country 2: Serious Monkey Business Songs]Sturm und Kong
Simian Soiree
Party's Over Here
Rare Respite
How K. Rool Went Insane
Tetanus
Old School
Monkey Meringue
Token Up
It's a Jungle Out There!
The Apes of Wrath
Welcome to the Funky House
A New Place
Roller Disco
This Chase is Haunted
Paleolithic Park
Rumba Rumble
Us Monkeys Together
Club Klubba
Swamp Gases
Backwards Room
Trapped in the Minds
Crystal Swamp
Dance of the Zinger
Dead Raggening
High Seas
Exit Row
Pickin' out the Fleas
Bramble Reprise
Castle Crescendo
Monkeys Disarm their Kremlings
Re-Skewed
Bonus Bop
Monkeys Disarm their Kremlings (Instrumental)





Spoiler: ICO Songs



Prologue
Coffin
Impression
Castle in the Mist
Beginning
Who are You?
Darkness
Heal
The Gate
Queen
Continue
Deja Vu
Shadow
Entity
Collapse
ICO ~You Were There~





Spoiler: K.K. Slider Songs



*NOTE: Some of these songs were arranged to sound as if sung by K.K. Slider. They are NOT in Animal Crossing.*

K.K. Bossa
Never Gonna Give You Up
The Final Countdown
Smoke on the Water
One-Winged Angel
Hey There Delilah
This is Halloween
Viva la Vida
Chocolate Rain
Hare Hare Yukai
Gerudo Valley
K.K. Condor
K.K. Rock
K.K. Fusion
K.K. Lament
K.K. Technopop
K.K. Gumbo
Comrade K.K.
Go K.K. Rider
DJ K.K.
The K.K. Funk
K.K. Soul
K.K. Tango
Lucky K.K.
K.K. Calypso
K.K. Dirge
Thriller
Caramelldansen
Miror B. Battle Theme
Poker Face





Spoiler



[titleaigasso! Songs]*NOTE: If you didn't guess from the title of the playlist, most of these songs were arranged in Daigasso! Band Brothers or Daigasso! Band Brothers DX and sometimes played through the speaker channel Wiiware for Daigasso! Band Brothers DX*

Never Ending Story
You're the Inspiration
Still Alive
Battle! Dialga/Palkia
Anime Collection
Kumikyoku
Sousei no Aquarion
God Knows
Pollyanna ~I Believe in You~
He's a Pirate
Final Fantasy IV - Battle 2
Battle! Wild Pokemon
Butterfly
Bouken Desho, Desho?
Godot ~The Fragrance of Dark Coffee~
Yoshi's Island - Castle Theme
Mio/Canalave City (Night)
Sky High
Gourmet Race
Kirby Medley in G Dur
Gusty Garden Galaxy
Some Touhou Song
Taking Down the Halberd
A Premonition and Chrono Trigger
Futari no Mojipittan
Famicon Shooting Medley
Destination
Siren
Linda Linda
Sonic the Hedgehog Medley
Pythagora Switch / Pitagora Suiichi Theme
Stickerbrush Symphony





Spoiler: Orchestral Songs



*NOTE: Still in the process of finding good quality Video Games Live music and such.. Miyazaki movie orchestrals were just the first I thought of.*

Tunnel of Wind
Tonari no Totoro
Bring Me Back to my Child
I'm So Glad
The Great Legend
Laputa: Castle in the Sky Medley Part 1
Laputa: Castle in the Sky Medley Part 2
Spirited Away Medley Part 1
Spirited Away Medley Part 2
Princess Mononoke Medley
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind Medley Part 1
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind Medley Part 2
Kiki's Delivery Service Medley
Inochi no Namae
Le Chateau Ambulant
One Summer's Day
Princess Mononoke
Ashitaka-Sekki
Windwaker Credits Theme





Spoiler: Joe Hisaishi Piano Arrangements Songs



*NOTE: I don't know all the song titles, and one of them I'm not even sure is correct. Also, can anyone help me find more of these?*

Laputa: Castle in the Sky Theme
Princess Mononoke
One Summer's Day
Kiki's Delivery Service Theme
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind Theme (I AM NOT SURE ABOUT THIS ONE)
Itsumo Nando Demo
Tonari no Totoro





Spoiler: Mario Paint Songs



*NOTE: Most (if not all) of these were composed in Mario Paint Composer or whatever that program's called.*

Zelda Epic Medley
Rainbow Road Remix
Rainbow Road
Still Alive
Through the Fire and Flames
Bohemian Rhapsody
Miror B. Battle
Good Egg Galaxy
Gusty Garden Galaxy (Space Remix)
Buoy Base Galaxy
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 Medley
Midna's Desperate Hour
Annoying Song
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess - Hyrule Field
Linebeck's Theme
Outset Island
The Legend of Zelda: Windwaker - Credits
Dragon Roost Island
Bubblegloop Swamp
Rusty Bucket Bay
Jinxy the Sphinx
Mumbo's Mountain
Gobi Valley (Aquatic)
Stickerbrush Symphony
I Gotta Feeling


----------

